# Chocolate Knife Fish



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

i saw this awesome fish in my lfs yesterday. i asked about it and the woman there said it didnt get as big as most knife fish: only 7 inches. it was also only $5. does anyone have any more info on it?
she also said it was getting used to frozen food.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Heres all the info i could find. sorry though no pictures 

Brown Ghost Knifefish, Little-Scale Knife
Sternachella schotti
SYN: None
PD:An elongated species with a long snout. The anal fin runs from anus on the undersideof the head to the caudal penuncle.The caudal fin is very small. The coloring is brown black with a slenderwhite band at the base of the caudal fin. 
SIZE: To 8" (20 cm)
SS: Apteronotusleptorhynchus 
HAB: South America; widespread throughout the Amazon River Basin
S: bottom
TANK: A 40" (101 cm), 45-55 gallon (170-210 L) tank is sufficient. Follow suggestions for A. albifrons.
WATER: pH 5.8-7.5 (6.8), 3-14 dH (8), 73-81°F (23-27°C)
SB: An interesting fish which is aggressive towards similar species, those of the sub-familyApteronotinae.Otherwise, this species can be combined with almost any other peaceful fish. Donot combine with swallow able fish. 
SC: Angelfish, Eartheaters, Acaras, catfish, Silver Dollars, Leporinus, Anostomus, Gouramis. 
FOOD: Live; insect larvae, worms, Artemia ; tablets; chopped meat 
SEX: Unknown
B: Unknown
BP: 10.Has not been reported.
R: This species frequently rests lying on its side.
DC: 5.This hardy, robust species should have live foods included in its diet.


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

Hmm maybe theres a different name for this fish. 
is it the Asian knifefish?








Or is it a Brown ghost knifefish? (no pic) 

or check this site Fish Doc gave me 
Click here for some info on other knifefish


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

brown ghosts can be found at petsmart. And yes they get about 7 inches.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my local petsmart says that there ghost knife fish get to be 20" not 7".


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

not the chocolate. they're smaller


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There are many types of knifefish. Its a matter of finding the right one for you. 

Chocolate knifefish, Brown Ghost Knifefish or little-scale knife Scientific name_Sternachella schotti _They are all the same if it helps you search the net to find more info on this species.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

thanks fish_doc


----------

